

Measuring Social Media: How does @scobleizer measure up? - rksprst
http://www.socialblazeapp.com/blog/entry/5/Measuring-Social-Media-How-does-scobleizer-measure-up-

======
curlyque5000
The Activity by Hour is Consumer Activity by Hour. So it's when his followers
are replying to him, retweeting him and mentioning him.

